# Mozart 225



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Has anyone heard this incredible collection of the complete works of Mozart? It's phenomenal, and I enjoy it on Apple Music.



I'm back to being friends with Mo!


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Glad to see you are back to the true god Mozart again, Capt'n!


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Is it available on Spotify and why is it called Mozart 225?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Has anyone heard this incredible collection of the complete works of Mozart? It's phenomenal, and I enjoy it on Apple Music.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to being friends with Mo!


The music is great and on Apple Music streaming is fine, it is on of the boxes I never laid eyes on. I was expensive when it came out and poorly paper sleeves fir the discs. 
I still have my first set from way back looking like his:


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

That's a quite complete one, but don't forget his splendid Magic Flute and The Marriage of Figaro. Also, why not add Requiem into it?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> That's a quite complete one, but don't forget his splendid Magic Flute and The Marriage of Figaro. Also, why not add Requiem into it?


Requiem should be there under works completed by others. Figaro and Magic Flute under one of the opera discs.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> Is it available on Spotify and why is it called Mozart 225?


I'm not sure why it's called 225.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm not sure why it's called 225.


It's called Mozart 225 to commemorate the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death.
This box set was first released in 2016, 225 years after Wolfgang's death in 1791.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Michael122 said:


> It's called Mozart 225 to commemorate the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death.
> This box set was first released in 2016, 225 years after Wolfgang's death in 1791.


You beat me to the punch, I just looked it up myself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> That's a quite complete one, but don't forget his splendid Magic Flute and The Marriage of Figaro. Also, why not add Requiem into it?


Requiem is under Sacred Works.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I will check that up. By the way, how is Abbado on Mozart?


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

KevinW said:


> I will check that up. By the way, how is Abbado on Mozart?


Leaves a little something to be desired.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791),*



Captain, it is the birthday of your idol. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Captain, it is the birthday of your idol. :tiphat:


Thanks for the heads up Roger! I will listen to him all day.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For nearly 20 years now I have been getting by quite nicely with the Brilliant Classics box set billed as _Complete Works / L'Oeuvre Intégrale / Gesamtwerk_, and consisting of 170 CDs.









Combined with the rather large Mozart collection I have on separate discs, both vinyl and silver, it has allowed me to hear some of the more obscure works, pieces off the beaten track. During the Mozart 250th birth year celebration (2006) I listened to a piece (or two or several) of Mozart music each day, beginning on Jan 1 of that year with a hearing of the K.1 and other early Mozart piano compositions. I listened to everything in the box that year, and to a lot of my other Mozart discs as well. And tracked everything in a daily diary of the listening experience. I ended my 2006 Mozart survey with the Requiem on Dec 31 of that year. Needless to say, the experience was exhilarating, and still resonates within me, now some 16 years later.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Captain, it is the birthday of your idol. :tiphat:


And what a great picture!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

It's a superb collection, at least on par with the old Complete set from Phillips. One could quibble between the two throughout the repertoire, but I'm very glad I have both. For a more casual Mozart listener either set could serve well as a "be-all, end-all" collection if you don't want to go through the trouble of collecting the best performances for all his works. There aren't any I've heard yet in either I'd call downright bad or vastly inferior to my favorites.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

HAPPY MOZART'S BIRTHDAY, EVERYBODY!!!
Busy, B-U-S-Y!!, listening to our local NPR's all day Mozart celebration.
Also, repeat plays from my personal CD collection of favorites, not the least of which is Symphony 41.
WHEEEEE!
Have Tom Hulce's movie running continuously with the sound off.
Also, playing Mozart on my piano, have invited friends over for wine & cheese toasts, but TBH, I'm not expecting many, as I think I wore them out on Wolfgang quite some time ago...
Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Michael122 said:


> HAPPY MOZART'S BIRTHDAY, EVERYBODY!!!
> Busy, B-U-S-Y!!, listening to our local NPR's all day Mozart celebration.
> Also, repeat plays from my personal CD collection of favorites, not the least of which is Symphony 41.
> WHEEEEE!
> ...


Just listening to Mozart 225 all day.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd just like to say I love Gould's Turkish March!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Michael122 said:


> HAPPY MOZART'S BIRTHDAY, EVERYBODY!!!
> Busy, B-U-S-Y!!, listening to our local NPR's all day Mozart celebration.
> Also, repeat plays from my personal CD collection of favorites, not the least of which is Symphony 41.
> WHEEEEE!
> ...


What a great way to celebrate Mozart's birthday, I should watch Amadeus again because it's a terrific movie


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What's everyone's favorite works by him?

I love:

Symphonies
Piano Sonatas
Piano Concertos

(I'm a pianist after all. But I enjoy his symphonies too.)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What's everyone's favorite works by him?
> 
> I love:
> 
> ...


I remain committed to the Quartet for Oboe and Strings in F, K.370, my single favorite Mozart work. Quintessential Mozart, yet seemingly unique amongst Mozart compositions. Sheer joy of a piece.

Interestingly (at least to me), I came upon this work initially not in any regular manner of hearing it, but by way of a Larry Adler recording where Adler substitutes his beautifully played harmonica for the oboe.









I was so inspired by the piece (as a young teener) that I bought myself a Hohner Chromonica and learned to play the Mozart piece by repeat listenings to the album. I wore out that album (still in my collection) and the harmonica (which I have since replaced a couple of times and still play), but the music resonates with me still. My favorite Mozart, for over half a century now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have:

Symphonies: Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Josef Krips, Concertgebouworkest & Sir Neville Marriner
Concertos: Perahia and English Chamber Orchestra 
Sonatas: Gould (I think Mozart would have loved his takes).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What's everyone's favorite works by him?
> 
> I love:
> 
> ...


No opera? Arguably the crowning jewels of Mozart's treasury?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have:
> 
> Symphonies: Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Josef Krips, Concertgebouworkest & Sir Neville Marriner
> Concertos: Perahia and English Chamber Orchestra
> Sonatas: Gould (*I think Mozart would have loved his takes*).


I beg to differ - Mozart once wrote to his sister - urging her to maintain her quiet way of playing.
Gould could really thump away at Mozart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

PlaySalieri said:


> No opera? Arguably the crowning jewels of Mozart's treasury?


I'm not a big opera fan, or vocal music fan in general.

I think he would at least appreciate Gould's attempts to be inspired with his works.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm not a big opera fan, or vocal music fan in general.
> 
> I think he would at least appreciate Gould's attempts to be inspired with his works.


Nor am I. However, if Wolfie were in the audience during a Gould show, he wouldn't have left, but he probably would've kept playing with the kids.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm not a big opera fan, or vocal music fan in general.
> 
> I think he would at least appreciate Gould's attempts to be inspired with his works.


Please do try the Masonic music, such wonderful pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Please do try the Masonic music, such wonderful pieces.


I'll give them a shot tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Please do try the Masonic music, such wonderful pieces.


So I'm wide awake and decided to give this and your other recommendation of the Sonatas a listen tonight. These Masonic works are great, but I'm just not very interested in vocal music.

On to your Sonata cycle suggestion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Please do try the Masonic music, such wonderful pieces.


Do you have any favorite cycles of the Symphonies and Piano Concertos?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you have any favorite cycles of the Symphonies and Piano Concertos?


If I only have one of each, I would go for the Sir Charles Mackerras box on Telarc for symphonies and the piano concertos I would tosh a coin between the Barenboim on EMI or Perahia on Sony.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I added Pinnock for the symphonies and Barenboim for the PCs.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> If I only have one of each, I would go for the Sir Charles Mackerras box on Telarc for symphonies and the piano concertos I would tosh a coin between the Barenboim on EMI or Perahia on Sony.


I'm building a playlist of the PCs, Symphonies and Sonatas. I just keep adding different complete cycles, so I'm not limiting it to one.

But, I do like to add a cycle from each genre at a time to keep it even in my listening so It's not too heavy in one area over the other.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I did add your Pires Sonatas too, those were very nice.


I do hope you don't think I'm judging too quickly. I feel my ear knows when it likes what it hears pretty quickly.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I did add your Pires Sonatas too, those were very nice.


The first recordings made by Denon was a sensation, bit expensive, nowadays you can buy the for next to nothing:


Or streaming


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The first recordings made by Denon was a sensation, bit expensive, nowadays you can buy the for next to nothing:
> 
> 
> Or streaming


Yes yes, I stream. It allows me to put it on shuffle play and when I want to hear a work in full, I can do that too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The first recordings made by Denon was a sensation, bit expensive, nowadays you can buy the for next to nothing:
> 
> 
> Or streaming


This is the version I put on my playlist: I find it quite enjoyable, very nice playing.

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata...643345245&sprefix=pires+mozart,aps,209&sr=8-3


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And it's down to the last 5 minutes of his birthday. I'm winding down with DBs PC#16.


----------

